# DNS/BIND - lwresd doesn't serch its own db



## nati (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm using lwres library to send gethostbyname message to lwresd daemon which 
running on the same machine. When I start the lwresd daemon to run with its
defaults (/sbin/lwresd &), it reads resov.conf and when it gets my gethostbyname message,
it sends a dns request to one of the external servers and responses to my request with the right address. but when I start the lwresd daemon with my lwresd.conf (/sbin/lwresd -c /etc/lwresd -g -d 100 &), I can see that it gets my gethostbyname message but it seems that it doesn't search it's own database, built according to lwresd.conf and zone files.
This is the lwresd log after getting a gethostbyname request:


```
root@crescendo:~# 05-May-2010 08:14:33.399 socket 0xb7cec008: dispatch_recv:  event 0xb7cd93c8 -> task 0xb7cd4428
05-May-2010 08:14:33.399 socket 0xb7cec008: internal_recv: task 0xb7cd4428 got event 0xb7cec068
05-May-2010 08:14:33.399 socket 0xb7cec008 127.0.0.1#32768: packet received correctly
05-May-2010 08:14:33.399 socket 0xb7cec008: processing cmsg 0xb7cc10b0
05-May-2010 08:14:33.399 client 127.0.0.1#32768: UDP request
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: error
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: send
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: sendto
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: senddone
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: next
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client 127.0.0.1#32768: endrequest
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 client @0xb7ced008: udprecv
05-May-2010 08:14:33.400 socket 0xb7cec008: socket_recv: event 0xb7cd93c8 -> task 0xb7cd4428
```


all I want is to run a local lwresd which builds its own database from lwresd.conf and zone files and searches its db only without contactacting any external dns server, but for some
reason it doesn't work.

I verified that lwresd daemon reads lwresd.conf and zone files. I also run checkconf and checkzones

Any idea what could be the problem?


----------

